# New transmission



## Robert 69 GTO (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find a quality transmission for a 1969 GTO? I had found a guy but I lost his number so I´m out of luck


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

What kind of transmission are you seeking? Auto / Manual?? New/Used/Rebuilt??


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> What kind of transmission are you seeking? Auto / Manual?? New/Used/Rebuilt??


If you don't want/need a Muncie, I am very happy with the Keistler five-speed manual that I installed in my 1967 GTO. Runs at 1,850 RPMs in excess of 60 MPH. Good luck.


----------



## Robert 69 GTO (Mar 2, 2012)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> What kind of transmission are you seeking? Auto / Manual?? New/Used/Rebuilt??


Auto preferably new or rebuilt but I could settle for a quality used one.


----------

